# Mooch: Just don't use the Samsung 26F battery



## Alex (29/8/16)

Just don't use the Samsung 26F battery self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 7 hours ago by Mooch315

I recently posted about the Samsung 26F and how it shouldn't be used over 5A/20W. I've been having an interesting conversation with /u/VaporBoy

about this:



Yes, our replies are long.

While we disagree on some things he does bring up a good point I didn't mention in my previous 26F post. There's just no reason to use the Samsung 26F, or any 26-series battery, at all.

There are higher capacity/higher amp-rated batteries available for the same price that don't use the more dangerous type of battery chemistry that the 26F uses.

The 26F is an ICR battery. That isn't always bad though because there are ICR batteries, like the HE2 and HE4, that use a safer "hybrid" chemistry like 25R's, VTC4's, VTC5's, and other batteries do. But the 26F uses the more volatile "lithium-cobalt" chemistry that is used in LiPo's.

Since it's not a battery that offers anything special in terms of capacity or amp-rating, and it can be a lot more dangerous if short-circuited, there's really just no reason to buy it.

If you are already using them, and don't want to buy new batteries (though I recommend it), then at least be very careful. Replace the wrap at the slightest sign of damage, do not use them in a hybrid top mechanical mod, do not use them in a mod that allows the batteries to be short-circuited if inserted incorrectly, and do not use them at above 5A/20W.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/501pg2/just_dont_use_the_samsung_26f_battery/

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 5


----------



## boxerulez (1/9/16)

@anton


----------



## anton (4/9/16)

thank you good info

Reactions: Like 1


----------

